# Jehovah Witness: Persistant calling to door & leaving literature: any legal recourse?



## April Raine (13 Nov 2008)

What is the legal  situ if jehovah witnesses persist in calling to a house they are requested not to and putting literature in the door


----------



## rob30 (13 Nov 2008)

*Re: jehovahs*

No Idea, but try a technique I used to my benefit.
I had 2 witnesses call to the door. It turned out they worked in Gateway, and we had a computer that customer care were doing their best to ignore. The 2 witnesses had it collected and back in 1 week. I had them over for dinner late on, and had a very informative time. They also gave up on me completely when I started discussing the vrtues of atheism. So , maybe a total change in tack could actually disarm them!


----------



## Caveat (13 Nov 2008)

*Re: jehovahs*

If they are that bad or persistent tell them to F off and slam the door.


----------



## z105 (13 Nov 2008)

*Re: jehovahs*



> What is the legal situ if jehovah witnesses persist in calling to a house they are requested not to and putting literature in the door



If they are on your property without permission, they are trespassing.


----------



## ninsaga (13 Nov 2008)

*Re: jehovahs*

Get a little doll & stick pins in it & when they call around start sticking more pins in it in front of them. Then cast a spell on them.


----------



## bond-007 (13 Nov 2008)

*Re: jehovahs*



ninsaga said:


> Get a little doll & stick pins in it & when they call around start sticking more pins in it in front of them. Then cast a spell on them.


That would be priceless.


----------



## z103 (13 Nov 2008)

*Re: jehovahs*

Tell them that by you becoming a Jevoha Witness, then that reducing their chances of getting into heaven as only 144k are allowed.


----------



## Diziet (13 Nov 2008)

*Re: jehovahs*

How about being nice and treating them as fellow human beings. I have in the past said hat I am very comfortable with my own beliefs, and to please not try to talk me into changing them. I have had no problems of persistence at all. Being insulting to other people's beliefs does not sit too well with me.

Hubby, who knows his bible much better than I do was happy enough to invite a couple of Jevoha Witnesses in for coffee once and have a theological debate. Very good natured it was. They did not come back. There is no need to be rude at all.


----------



## Caveat (13 Nov 2008)

*Re: jehovahs*

Well I wouldn't normally advocate rudeness, but since the OP described them as "persisting in calling to a house they are not requested to" , I would regard that as rude and would have no problem in responding with rudeness.

Depends what is meant by persistent and how clear the OP's lack of interest was made to them on previous occasions I suppose.


----------



## csirl (13 Nov 2008)

*Re: jehovahs*

There's an old woman around the corner from me who I'm told asked them to call back for a chat at a certain time a couple of days later and when they called she had the parish priest in the sitting room having coffee and invited them in for a discussion about catholic vocations. They never called again.


----------



## RMCF (13 Nov 2008)

*Re: jehovahs: Persistant calling to door and leaving literature: any legal recourse?*

Why does everyone think of the legal route these days? Especially with something so trivial.

Whats wrong with taking 5secs to tell them "no thanks", and another 5secs to throw any literature in the bin. Sounds like a lot easier than talking to solicitors if you ask me.


----------



## daithi (13 Nov 2008)

*Re: jehovahs: Persistant calling to door and leaving literature: any legal recourse?*

..try answering the door when they call holding a freshly decapitated black rooster in your hands-that should do the trick..

daithi


----------



## TreeTiger (13 Nov 2008)

*Re: jehovahs: Persistant calling to door and leaving literature: any legal recourse?*



RMCF said:


> Whats wrong with taking 5secs to tell them "no thanks", and another 5secs to throw any literature in the bin. Sounds like a lot easier than talking to solicitors if you ask me.


"A stitch in time saves nine" 

Actually I have sympathy with the OP.  There have been days I've counted 9 calls at the door by people trying to sell or persuade me to buy / believe something.  Eventually I put up a sign I printed off the internet saying "No doorstep sellers" (my kids are mortified) and it's helped.  The odd religious nut still calls, thinking I wouldn't put them under the selling category, and I tell them "so you're selling your stuff for free then.  Sorry, still not interested." and wave them goodbye while they look confused.

I expect interruptions at work, but at home I want to be able to relax and not miss some of the news or a favourite programme because someone wants to sell me double glazing or whatever.  (Have double glazing but a guy called recently to try and sell me double glazing. Stepped out the front and looked at the windows and told him I was pretty sure I had double glazing already, did he not agree? He looked at me as if I had two heads and escaped asap.)


----------



## sandrat (14 Nov 2008)

*Re: jehovahs: Persistant calling to door and leaving literature: any legal recourse?*

i had an eircom phonewatch lady call when i was heavily pregnant and hormonal and had made great efforts to answer the door - WE ALREADY HAVE AN ALARM ITS THAT FLASHING WHITE BOX ON THE WALL - she was suitably scared and ran away. unwanted literature we deal with withb a nice brass coloured no free newspapers or junk mail notice stuck to our letterbox. The legion of mary are worse in our area trying to get you to join in a rosary on the doorstep.


----------



## truthseeker (14 Nov 2008)

*Re: jehovahs: Persistant calling to door and leaving literature: any legal recourse?*

I have an intercom with a telephone handset inside the house through which I vet callers to the door. For people peddling religion I say 'no thank you Im not interested'. Occasionally out of divilment Ive said 'hang on a sec I just need to take something off the cooker' and then I dont hang up the handset - meaning I can listen to whats being said outside but the doorbell is disabled because the handset is off the hook. They tend to wander off after a few minutes of discussing the fact Im clearly gone and fruitlessly ringing the silent doorbell.

I stopped answering the door to strangers completely after I had a young female scam artist try to con me on the doorstep who was later arrested for trespassing on the property of a neighbour.


----------



## Jock04 (14 Nov 2008)

*Re: jehovahs: Persistant calling to door and leaving literature: any legal recourse?*

Next time the Jevoha Witnesses call, just say "I'm not interested & never will be. Please mark me down as a "do not call". 
They mark you down on their street plan & you don't get bothered again.

Unless they operate differently here, of course, in which case you could lob a few slices of black pudding out the window at them.


----------



## Teabag (14 Nov 2008)

*Re: jehovahs: Persistant calling to door and leaving literature: any legal recourse?*



daithi said:


> ..try answering the door when they call holding a freshly decapitated black rooster in your hands-that should do the trick..



Answer the door naked with a huge big smile.


----------



## redstar (14 Nov 2008)

*Re: jehovahs: Persistant calling to door and leaving literature: any legal recourse?*



Teabag said:


> Answer the door naked with a huge big smile.



Er, the OP is trying to _discourage_ unwanted callers


----------



## Towger (14 Nov 2008)

*Re: jehovahs: Persistant calling to door and leaving literature: any legal recourse?*

My father’s solution to this problem was to talk to two of them for almost two hours while he was servicing his car. One of them could not take standing for so long and collapsed (we think they are semi starved as per mode of operandi of various cults) and had to be carted away.... That was over 20 years ago and no callers since.


----------



## Sylvester3 (14 Nov 2008)

*Re: jehovahs: Persistant calling to door and leaving literature: any legal recourse?*



Towger said:


> My father’s solution to this problem was to talk to two of them for almost two hours while he was servicing his car. One of them could not take standing for so long and collapsed (we think they are semi starved as per mode of operandi of various cults) and had to be carted away.... That was over 20 years ago and no callers since.



I was raised as a Jehovah's Witness but left a few years ago as I decided I sympathised more with Athieism and Humanism than a belief in a God who is going to let us all run things into the ground before stepping in to show us all how it should be done. Now having been a member for over 20 years I can tell you that they don't operate as a cult (they are a sect certainly), and certainly have no regulations or control over members diets, beyond a proscription over blood (i.e. no blood sausages, i.e. black pudding). 

If anyone has any questions I can try to answer them - although I am a few years out of date my family members aren't and I bear no resentments and have no agenda. I just decided that faith weren't for me!


----------



## Brianne (14 Nov 2008)

*Re: jehovahs: Persistant calling to door and leaving literature: any legal recourse?*

I find that smiling, thanking them for calling , telling them I respect their beliefs but that as I am a practising (always emphasise the practising) Catholic, I would be wasting their time, works just fine. No need for stress, all very pleasant and Christian and no need above all for legal action.I imagine in any case that in order to keep Jehovah Witness' off one's property, onw would have to have a sign keeping all callers away not just sellers of products, or those trying to convert one. Otherwise surely they could sue one on the grounds of discrimination!!!
[broken link removed]


----------



## Brianne (14 Nov 2008)

*Re: jehovahs: Persistant calling to door and leaving literature: any legal recourse?*

I find that smiling, thanking them for calling , telling them I respect their beliefs but that as I am a practising (always emphasise the practising) Catholic, I would be wasting their time, works just fine. No need for stress, all very pleasant and Christian and no need above all for legal action.I imagine in any case that in order to keep Jehovah Witness' off your property, one would have to have a sign keeping all callers away not just sellers of products, or those trying to convert one. Otherwise surely they could sue one on the grounds of discrimination!!!
[broken link removed]


----------



## Teabag (14 Nov 2008)

*Re: jehovahs: Persistant calling to door and leaving literature: any legal recourse?*



redstar said:


> Er, the OP is trying to _discourage_ unwanted callers



Ok, would showing them your Blood Donor card get rid of them ?


----------



## Sylvester3 (14 Nov 2008)

*Re: jehovahs: Persistant calling to door and leaving literature: any legal recourse?*



Teabag said:


> Ok, would showing them your Blood Donor card get rid of them ?




You would:

A) Be congratulated for showing feeling for your fellowman and caring enough to want to help people in such a way.

B) Asked if you know that the Bible offers help that will result in everlasting life, rather than an extension of this one.


----------



## truthseeker (14 Nov 2008)

*Re: jehovahs: Persistant calling to door and leaving literature: any legal recourse?*



Sylvester3 said:


> If anyone has any questions I can try to answer them


 
Hi Sylvester3,
Questions:

Do the Jevoha Witnesses get many converts from the knocking on doors approach?

Whats the reasoning behind knocking on peoples doors - it always seems to be young people who do it, is there a particular age that people do it at?

Are there are many Jevoha Witnesses who just pick and choose the bits they are into but leave the rest behind (similiar to catholics who never go to mass but want to get married in a church or have their children christened there)?


----------



## Sylvester3 (14 Nov 2008)

*Re: jehovahs: Persistant calling to door and leaving literature: any legal recourse?*



truthseeker said:


> Hi Sylvester3,
> Questions:
> 
> Do the JWs get many converts from the knocking on doors approach?



You would be surprised at how many - my grandparents came in this way as well as my wifes parents. And I knew many people who had come into the organisation through the door-to-door ministry. It worked for 1st century Christians don't forget!

There are many people looking for answers that don't feel happy with their current faith and want to try something new. Lonely people, especially, would find the companionship of the "brotherhood" inviting. I found it quite suffocating myself!



truthseeker said:


> Whats the reasoning behind knocking on peoples doors - it always seems to be young people who do it, is there a particular age that people do it at?



Copying the example of the Apostles and This post will be deleted if not edited immediately in the various letters and gospels, for the most part. Its a "back to basics" approach really. I don't know why you only get young people though (unless you are thinking of Mormons who tend to do it as a calling for a few years) as all Jehovah's Witness are supposed to be involved, and report on the ministry they have accomplished. Children even have a part in it (I hated it!), having little presentations to do.




truthseeker said:


> Are there are many JWs who just pick and choose the bits they are into but leave the rest behind (similiar to catholics who never go to mass but want to get married in a church or have their children christened there)?



Well some do, but they aren't really considered proper Witnesses if they don't accept all the revealed wisdom. I was one of those, in reality, as I went along because my family did and even got married in a Kingdom Hall. But the prevailing wisdom within the organisation is "all or nothing" so my wife and I slipped quietly away, as our hearts weren't in it. A lot of it is about the Christian values of humilty and respecting Authority. I had a hard time accepting that, but I have a healthy love of science anyway and was quietly allowing my mind to be changed to the point that I felt I couldn't be true to myself by staying.


----------



## truthseeker (14 Nov 2008)

*Re: jehovahs: Persistant calling to door and leaving literature: any legal recourse?*

Thanks Slyvester3 - thats especially interesting about how many people come in through the door to door approach.

When you 'slipped away' as it were - was there any pressure from the other members to stay or did you have to make any kind of formal declaration that you were no longer into it?


----------



## Sylvester3 (14 Nov 2008)

*Re: jehovahs: Persistant calling to door and leaving literature: any legal recourse?*



truthseeker said:


> Thanks Slyvester3 - thats especially interesting about how many people come in through the door to door approach.
> 
> When you 'slipped away' as it were - was there any pressure from the other members to stay or did you have to make any kind of formal declaration that you were no longer into it?



We slipped away by moving quite far away. When you move to a new area you are meant to arrange things so that the congregation in the new area gets word and your records and welcomes you in. We, ah, neglected to do that. 

People can and do make declarations. But they 'dissasociate themselves' which can make dealings with family members still in the organisation a little (or a lot, depending on their feelings) unpleasant, as its kind of 'disfellowshipping' yourself (disfellowshipping is a form of religious punishment similar to shunning or excommunication). We felt no need to make a public declaration that would only hurt our family so we are in a kind of religious "limbo" between congregations were we haven't declared anything but just do not turn up, report any ministry or indeed see fellow believers. As I'm not intending to declare fealty to any other God (beyond the Flying Spaghetti Monster), I don't anticipate any problems. I'm just a little old lost sheep, me!


----------



## truthseeker (14 Nov 2008)

*Re: jehovahs: Persistant calling to door and leaving literature: any legal recourse?*



Sylvester3 said:


> I'm just a little old lost sheep, me!


 
Well you seem to have found a new way that youre happy with so thats for the best!

Thanks very much for answering questions!


----------



## Sylvester3 (14 Nov 2008)

*Re: jehovahs: Persistant calling to door and leaving literature: any legal recourse?*

By the way - asking to be put on the DNC (Do Not Call) list is the best way to stop visits. An Elder will still occasionally call to make sure that the person putting the house on the DNC list is still there and that they want to stay on it.


----------



## Vanilla (14 Nov 2008)

*Re: jehovahs: Persistant calling to door and leaving literature: any legal recourse?*

In the late 80's /early 90's my family had a house in Dublin where we all lived from time to time while at university or doing various courses etc. We were a motley crew and attracted all sorts of visitors. There was a nursing home a few hundred yards up the road and we'd often get one or more of the residents calling. One of our neighbours was downs syndrome and he called every day along with the neighbours on the other side who were an elderly couple and I think they used to check that we were actually eating something and getting up in the morning okay. Then the jehovahs started calling, it felt like once a week. Actually they probably met someone new every time they called. They were extremely polite but the only time they actually got to talk to anyone was when someone was too hungover to leave ( ie anyone of my brothers on a Sat morning!).


----------



## colin79ie (15 Nov 2008)

*Re: jehovahs: Persistant calling to door and leaving literature: any legal recourse?*

An excellent way of deterring unwanted visitors to your door/person is to completely catch them off guard. It is a common psychological method of changing the outcome of a situation. If you are confident enough, when they call at the door, open the door and before they speak start telling them about the difference in height between the walls at your old house and your present house. Go into great detail and once you are finished say thanks and close the door. It is called an information dump. Works every time. If they come back, do the same thing again.

This can also work if you are challenged/mugged on the street! Not from personal experience but a friend of mine is a personal security consultant and a qualified psychiatrist and this method is taught by some in the personal protection world.


----------



## Simeon (15 Nov 2008)

*Re: jehovahs: Persistant calling to door and leaving literature: any legal recourse?*

Or fill a hypodermic syringe with red dye and charge at them.


----------



## April Raine (15 Nov 2008)

*Re: jehovahs*



Diziet said:


> How about being nice and treating them as fellow human beings. l.


Because
1 They are a dangerous cult
2 They have been told to stay away twice
3 They ignore the no junk mail sticker with their nonsense
4 The person concerned does not want them around
5 If the person wants religion they can find it themselves
6 If they want to sell their religion they can put up a stall on the street and then people can choose if they want their 'literature'


----------



## April Raine (15 Nov 2008)

*Re: jehovahs: Persistant calling to door and leaving literature: any legal recourse?*



colin79ie said:


> An excellent way of deterring unwanted visitors to your door/person is to completely catch them off guard. It is a common psychological method of changing the outcome of a situation. If you are confident enough, when they call at the door, open the door and before they speak start telling them about the difference in height between the walls at your old house and your present house. Go into great detail and once you are finished say thanks and close the door. It is called an information dump. Works every time. If they come back, do the same thing again.
> 
> 
> > Works every time.
> ...


----------



## April Raine (15 Nov 2008)

*Re: jehovahs: Persistant calling to door and leaving literature: any legal recourse?*



sandrat said:


> unwanted literature we deal with with a nice brass coloured no free newspapers or junk mail notice stuck to our letterbox.


Where did you get this nice brass coloured notice, was it xpensive? What is it made of? Is it stuck on or screwed. I want something nicer than the stuck on one I have. Thanks


----------



## sandrat (15 Nov 2008)

*Re: jehovahs: Persistant calling to door and leaving literature: any legal recourse?*

in homebase for about a fiver, it is stick on but very well stuck no way of pulling it off


----------



## DavyJones (15 Nov 2008)

*Re: Jehovah Witness: Persistant calling to door & leaving literature: any legal recou*

My Mother is a crazy Catholic type and wherever she would meet people of different faiths she would try and convert them. So much so, not many "convertors" came to our door.

It's a method I have used with great success.


----------



## Simeon (15 Nov 2008)

*Re: Jehovah Witness: Persistant calling to door & leaving literature: any legal recou*

Hey Davy! Her prayers might be enough to save you from the squids tentacles when you eventually rest in your namesake's Locker.


----------



## April Raine (15 Nov 2008)

*Re: jehovahs: Persistant calling to door and leaving literature: any legal recourse?*



Sylvester3 said:


> We slipped away by moving quite far away.


Must be a fairly dangerous organisation if you have move _quite far away_ to leave them. Would not want them at my door
[broken link removed]


----------



## Gordanus (15 Nov 2008)

*Re: jehovahs: Persistant calling to door and leaving literature: any legal recourse?*



April Raine said:


> Must be a fairly dangerous organisation if you have move _quite far away_ to leave them.[/URL]




This post will be deleted if not edited immediately!   


(Declaration of vested interest: born-and-brought-up atheist)


----------



## ajapale (15 Nov 2008)

*Re: Jehovah Witness: Persistant calling to door & leaving literature: any legal recou*

And on that note : Thread Closed.


----------

